# Help me decide - GIANT TCR Advanced SL



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm finally deciding after a long vacilation (where three bikes made the finals: the Giant TCR Advanced SL (ISP), Bianchi 928 SL (ISP) and the Cervelo R3 SL) for the Giant one.

Why am I deciding for the Giant?
- Lots of available feedback from riders and the internet. Proven performance at all levels, exceeding in climbing.
- Best value and ride quality. Riders claims doesn't beat you up on rough roads and over long rides up to a century, yet stiff for powerful sprints.
- Not many have it in my area.

Most of my local ride buddies own a Cervelo R3 and swear by it, comfort, performance, all in one type of bike. 

How does the TRC Advanced SL compare to the R3 SL?

I contacted my nearest Giant dealer today to check for availability since I'm only buying the frameset, and he said he couldn't give me a price quote yet since he doesn't even know if they are available as the 2010 production is limited, yada, yada. 
Is this true or is he BSing me? One thing that's turning me off on the Giant though is their warranty, I've heard a couple of horror stories where guys had problems with the decals peeling off and Giant didn't want to honor its warranty, etc.

Also, does Giant offer different models for the frame set?

Any feedback most appreciated.

Tx

Corsaire


----------

